# concrete footings castings



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi
Im looking for O Scale concrete footing castings to support my under construction O Scale water tower. Does Anyone Make these castings in white metal or plastic. I thought of those self adhesive rubber feet that you put under electronic components to prevent slipping. Any ideas?


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I seen a guy use Lego's on his. He ground the pegs off of it & just used the block...many different sizes.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

In one of the model magazines, somebody recycled computer keyboard keys as concrete footings for a trestle bridge. A little putty on the top and some concrete colored paint was all they needed. I have noticed that earlier model keyboards have taller keys.


----------

